# Completely did in my rotator cuff



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've posted in some other threads about my rotator cuff issues and solving it with careful use and PT. Well I just erased all that. Can't even lift the arm. 

And what construction task was it from? None! 

Friend's 40th birthday, a group of us went to a ball field and did an impromptu home run derby.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ya big dummy.

I thought I did mine in a couple of years ago, and it scared the crap out of me, even at my age. Don't do that.

Get better.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Enjoy the surgery.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

But...................


Did ya win?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Last year at this time I thought I finished off my already bad shoulder chipping out tile for a few days. Couldnt even steer the truck.

It passed. Yeah I have major sleep discomfort and could probably use a surgery but.........you can be surprised how much you will bounce back after a few days of babying it.

Good luck


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Had my second one done two weeks ago.
Bone spurs, and partial tears in the rotator cuff and biceps tendon.

Only one week in the sling because they used collagen patches instead of sutures. I don't really get it, but I did it.

The exercises still hurt like hell. And unlike my full tear, only 6 weeks of PT.

Full tear was 6 weeks in a sling and 5 months of PT.

Just started PT today. Hurt like hell.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Must do some funky swing to do that.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, you do get SOME sympathy for forgetting you aren't Superman any more, but that's it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> I've posted in some other threads about my rotator cuff issues and solving it with careful use and PT. *Well I just erased all that. *Can't even lift the arm.
> 
> And what construction task was it from? None!
> 
> Friend's 40th birthday, a group of us went to a ball field and did an impromptu home run derby.


According to doctor or self-diagnosis?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Warren said:


> But...................
> 
> 
> Did ya win?


Not even close! I'm 5'11 165 pounds and I never played ball. Still hit a few over the fence though.



Tom M said:


> Last year at this time I thought I finished off my already bad shoulder chipping out tile for a few days. *Couldnt even steer the truck.
> 
> It passed. *Yeah I have major sleep discomfort and could probably use a surgery but.........you can be surprised how much you will bounce back after a few days of babying it.
> 
> Good luck


Here's hoping it bounces back without surgery. PT encourages NOT doing surgery.



hdavis said:


> Must do some funky swing to do that.


That's probably true. Might have been throwing them in when I was fielding, that's the motion that always hurt with the shoulder issue.



KAP said:


> According to doctor or self-diagnosis?


Self diagnosis so maybe it's not as bad as I fear.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Apparently you can't identify a specific action where it happened all of a sudden with sharp pain.

Good news, just some rehab. Don't do anything else stupid.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tears are instant pain, strains get more gradually worse.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Apparently you can't identify a specific action where it happened all of a sudden with sharp pain.
> 
> Good news, just some rehab. Don't do anything else stupid.





hdavis said:


> Tears are instant pain, strains get more gradually worse.


no.

ignorant AF.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> no.
> 
> ignorant AF.


We'll see what his doc says.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> no.
> 
> ignorant AF.


But he did stay at a holiday inn express last night.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> But he did stay at a holiday inn express last night.


Maybe he owns one? Maybe just a preferred guest?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> We'll see what his doc says.


Yeah, that would be a good place for the OP *AND* you to start.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yeah, that would be a good place for the OP *AND* you to start.



Glad to see my very own internet stalker is still with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Gentlemen,

Let's stay on topic.

Brawling is in the basement.


----------

